# Oak / Marble Candle Holder…



## Nickbee (Nov 9, 2007)

Here’s a quick house warming gift I whipped up. I was originally going to use scallop shells in the groves but I did not like the security of them. And being that fire is involved it meant either gluing them in or finding something else to fit in the groves. Lucky some left over marble tile fit perfect in the groves with some adhesive backed sandpaper as shims. And with the larger secure platforms larger candles can be used. 

I might try another attempt with larger shells one day. But they will have to be keyed into the slots somehow. 

Here are the pics:


----------



## Nickbee (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## chippypah (Dec 24, 2007)

Hey Nickbee,
That is great, and a modern piece of art. I think you will get orders for them, as they are truly great.
Cheers
Pete


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

A really well designed/made project Nick.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

You could epoxy the shells in place, but I like the marble better.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Hi Nick....

What a great idea and well thought out design. As with all of your projects, this one too comes with a high standard of craftsmanship.

Nice job!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Nick

I like it both ways scallop shells and the marble  I would suggest wood also for the candle holder to sit in,small pocket hole., less chance of getting knock off the shelf...

You did a great job on this one.. 


============


----------



## Nickbee (Nov 9, 2007)

Thanks guys. I have an idea for another version with just 2 large shells across from each other. I have "OCD" when it come to symmetry. The look of this project actually bugged me because it was not symmetrical. But I'm getting used to it now


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Really nice candle holder Nick.


----------



## Rolf Maxa (Feb 8, 2005)

Very nice craftsmanship, this will make a nice house warming gift, a keepsake.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Way to go Nick, excellent job!

Corey


----------

